# Love Los Angeles



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

I present to you the City of Los Angeles...


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

One city with 2 clusters of skyscrapers?


----------



## alex04 (Mar 27, 2006)

woooooooooooow

very wonderull pictures , i liked it very much

LA rulez


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

LA looks dull to me.
little diversity in architecture and everything seems a bit uncreative.
but overall its still nice. looks very clean! the pic i like best is the second to the last one. skyscrapers right merging into lowrise architecture with lots of greenery.


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

^^ WTF??

Looks pretty damn good from where I am sitting! Great set of pictures.


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

zwischbl said:


> LA looks dull to me.
> little diversity in architecture and everything seems a bit uncreative.
> but overall its still nice. looks very clean! the pic i like best is the second to the last one. skyscrapers right merging into lowrise architecture with lots of greenery.


Funny what people will say just to feel good about their own. Westside it looks awesome!! the Getty center are my favorites.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Great pics, amazing city!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow awesome pix.
I also used to live in L.A for 5 years near Wilshire & Westwood. 
BTW where is the second shot from? I always wondered where people took this shot of L.A in this angle from.
Is it taken from Palos Verdes Hills?
Awesome pix.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice snaps..


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

impressive pics, i really love that city


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Funny what people will say just to feel good about their own.


I don´t think that´s the reason. It´s just that a guy from Munich (or Europe overall) is usually not very impressed by LA in terms of architecture and pedestrian friendly areas.

Having said that these pics are impressive though. The climate, the beaches, the greenery and the diversity are incredible!


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> I present to you the City of Los Angeles...


Are those two New York City buses on the left side of the street?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Los Angeles is great! Very clean and modern city, I really loved it when I went there last April.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

LA has an amazing scenery! Good Photos! kay:


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Funny what people will say just to feel good about their own.


No! I know Los Angeles is a very popular city. But its just not MY taste. i cant feel any charisma about this city thats all. 
one example that might show what i mean: for me tokyo is a very ugly city in common sense..nevertheless its one of my very favourite ones since it has a very strong unique atmosphere. 
apart from that LA´s location is simply perfect! good choice


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> I don´t think that´s the reason. It´s just that a guy from Munich (or Europe overall) is usually not very impressed by LA in terms of architecture and pedestrian friendly areas.


Thanks! Thats right as well!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

LA- a great city full endless charm and imagination .......


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

LANative said:


> Are those two New York City buses on the left side of the street?


No, just regular LA buses. Great pics Westside.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great shots of La-La land. Love that Disney Hall!


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Hmmm...LOL...something still isn't right...


----------



## surfernia (Feb 14, 2007)

What can I tell you. Kill that fishy feeling of yours. Just like you would chop off a fish's head off. ;p


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Ahh, can't wait to get the results of that IP check. Funny how you both lived in the LA area, complained about it, and moved. Also funny is that both of you lived in San Diego. Plus, you defended Seattle's public transportation system. Yeah, I responded to your post in that thread and CrazyAboutCities responded to my reply.


----------



## surfernia (Feb 14, 2007)

Har har, yep, one thing you didn't know about is. We're friends. What a surprise?! We went to same middle school in Ventura. Feel like a fool already?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Yepper!


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

LANative said:


> Are those two New York City buses on the left side of the street?


LOL. Nope! Those are two Montebello Bus Line _buses_.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love this city. She (and in this case I use SHE!) is the most beautiful city in the USA in my opinion! She's really a truly world city. Hers influence in our minds and hearts is forever! Congratulations for the pictures!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Doesn't have the nicest architecture of any city in the USA though. Neither does it have the nicest urban experience. NYC has much nicer buildings, streetscapes.... Travel down route 1 in L.A and then tell me that you think its beautiful.


----------



## surfernia (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh I agree, California Highway 1 is absolutely beautiful. It's a great drive down the coastal line.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

No, i was being sarcastic - Route 1 from Santa Monica down to Orange County is ugly - a very ugly street, does not leave a good impression for L.A.


----------



## surfernia (Feb 14, 2007)

Then you have given away a poor sense of sarcasm. OC/LA is okay, but from Malibu and up...California 1 Highway is beautiful.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

aquablue said:


> Doesn't have the nicest architecture of any city in the USA though. Neither does it have the nicest urban experience. NYC has much nicer buildings, streetscapes.... Travel down route 1 in L.A and then tell me that you think its beautiful.


Aquablue, you have always criticized Los Angeles. Just stop. I love how quick you are to put down LA. Yeah, we don't have as much classic architecture as other cities and those cities don't have the natural beauty of LA and SF. 

Anyways, that's the guy's opinion. Once again, I say...YOU'RE STUPID.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

..


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Hello he is French! French are famous for very rude and offensive. Ignore them, they hates us because we are better than them. Ignore them.


He lives in DC.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Westsidelife said:


> He lives in DC.


..


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> He told you so? I don't see anything on his profile. I am still sure he is from France.


He said so in another thread.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Westsidelife said:


> He said so in another thread.


Oh ok.


----------



## mfh (Feb 22, 2007)

LA actually has 3 clusters of tall buildings... in order of size:

Downtown, Century City, and Wilshire.

I wouldn't call century city and wilshire "sky scrapers" though.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

aquablue said:


> Doesn't have the nicest architecture of any city in the USA though. Neither does it have the nicest urban experience. NYC has much nicer buildings, streetscapes.... Travel down route 1 in L.A and then tell me that you think its beautiful.


There 18 million people living in the LA area... I'm pretty sure there was something real beautiful about it to have made it their home.
...out of those 18 mill there are more than 3.5 mill. ex-new yorkers... wonder why...


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

aquablue said:


> Doesn't have the nicest architecture of any city in the USA though. Neither does it have the nicest urban experience. NYC has much nicer buildings, streetscapes.... Travel down route 1 in L.A and then tell me that you think its beautiful.


Thats your opinion. A world class city with a metro of 18 million people, I think L.A. is doing just fine as a city.


----------

